# Help!



## Rouge (Jan 21, 2005)

Recently, my upside-down catfish has become a white colour, and is acting unusual. I am not sure if it is sick, or whatever... Please help me!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What do you mean by acting unusual? if it's floating motionless at the top upsidedown don't worry this is normal :lol: 
Have you tested the water and how long have you had the catfish?


----------



## Rouge (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm having the water tested as we speak, and no, it is not floatin motionless... Usually it stays under the plants I have, but now it rests along the side of my tank, and will not move.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Keep me updated on the results.
Are you sure you didn't buy a sideways catfish. :lol:


----------



## Rouge (Jan 21, 2005)

Very funny Cichlid Man... 

I will keep you posted... Right now it seems to be getting some colour back. I think it was stress because of the new fish. Oh well, thanks for your help!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

How a bout a diagonal catfish=.>


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

*Tiger shovelnose.*

Funny you should say that, my shovelnose swims diagonal.


----------

